# Wanna see my totalled car???



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

OK- I had a wreck on the 23rd- I was coming down a bridge at 45 mph and the car came out right across from the road to the left. She didn't slow down or stop for the sign-there was not a road in front of her, just gravel-I hit the brakes and slid about 30- feet and hit the back tire on her car and spun her 3 times. I sprung my wrist, back and neck-not to mention KILLED my beautiful car!!! She was gong about 60, and no telling where she would have ended up if I didn't hit her-there was nothing there. She had a little boy in the car, but they were OK. SOOOOO-heres the damage---


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Cars can be replaced---People can't! :hug: I'm so glad no one was hurt badly.
Candy :sun:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Ouch!  

Your poor car. Will you be able to get it fixed or replace it? My friend was in a similar accident a couple weeks ago; a lady just blew through a stop sign and rolled their SUV. No one was hurt there either thank goodness.

I'm glad you are okay. :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know that had to be awful and very scary for you....and dealing with insurance companies can be the worst....but you are here to deal with them as well as be able to show us the damage....and I am thankful for that...as Candy said, cars can be replaced...you can't :hug: I'm glad there were no serious injuries and that all involved are ok. :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm glad everyone's okay...still very frustrating though...hope everything works out for you...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow..........how scary.......I am sorry about your accident........  .........but I am so happy everyone is OK..........thank god... ray:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Im glad everyone is OK- I can't help but to thank GOD I hit the brakes when I did- I would have T-boned the car and probably hurt the little boy-That is what worried me the most about the whole accident.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I am so glad that you are ok! That looks like it would have hurt pretty bad! :hug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't see the pictures. I am so sorry - I am glad everyone was okay.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad to see that everyone came out ok... and I am truely sorry that happened to you! I have been in a pretty good wreck before myself and it is definitely NO FUN! :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I had something like that . . .*grimacing* my grandpa was in front of me and did a u-turn in the middle of the road w/out checking who was beind him and w/out putting his blinkers on . . . I was sitting there with my eyes closed going 'MY DAD IS SO GOING TO KILL ME!'. . . but he laughed so hard. . . hysterics . . .


----------

